# Help needed



## Lord Purchase (10 mo ago)

Hi everybody. I got into budgie keeping after I rescued an unwanted adult male budgie and it was so tame he become my buddy around the house. He happily flies around and sits on my shoulder and on my head. I had no clue about budgies before until I started doing research on how to care for them.

I read that its not good for a single budgie to be alone and are better in pairs. I purchased a budgie so that my rescue budgie wasn't alone. I had told some friends I was looking for a budgie at the time so somebody bought me two more budgies so now I have four budgies.

This is where the problem started... I kept the new budgies in a separate cage to slowly introduce them to the other two. One of the new budgies has become ill already and I'm very concerned.

The budgie that has become ill is a male and I noticed he was a bit quiet yesterday when I first got him but I didn't think anything of it. Today he isn't chirping at all and he is shaking constantly not moving with his eye closed. He is not eating or drinking. He was very lively yesterday.

What do I do? should I return the sick budgie to the pet shop?


----------



## Lord Purchase (10 mo ago)

I got some new new budgies yesterday but one is very sick.

Should I just return it? is it likly to recover? I'm doubtful. I don't particularly want to watch it die and it seems silly to call a vet when I only got it yesterday. My other budgies are fine I have separated two of other budgies from the cage as they kept attacking the sick budgie. Any help?

Hello?

Well this is frustrating... nobody replying. Its too late he almost dead. A new budgie I had him one day and his is dying. Thanks people I may as well just talk to myself on here.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would take the bird to an avian vet, it sounds like you did not quarantine the new bird from the others so if the bird is sick it may have infected the other birds, this is why quarantine of new birds is so important.








Quarantine IS Necessary!


Quarantine IS Necessary I get asked the question; "But is quarantine really necessary?" almost daily and the answer is ABSOLUTELY! Quarantine is essential for the health of your birds. I'm amazed however at the high number of people who do not quarantine or don't have a clue to what quarantine...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Lord Purchase (10 mo ago)

The three new birds were from the same cage in the pet store so quarantine would have made no difference the others are fine. Anyway sadly its too late its dying I would be amazed its his still alive by the morning. 

Its distressing watching him dying and IO've only had him a day and his already dying. Maybe the pet shop will refund me if not I wasted my money on a sick budgie. If a vet was to see this bird right now he would put it to sleep and would cost more money.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am sorry you are in this situation, you should have taken the bird to an avian vet if he is so very ill.


----------



## Lord Purchase (10 mo ago)

Birds are very good at hiding illnesses and its often to late when it starts to show. This birds illness has gone down hill very fast and considering I only got him yesterday it makes no sense to rush a dying budgie to a vet besides its Sunday and vets are closed, even if I could have got him to a vet its highly likely the vet would say he is too ill plus the stress of having to get him out the cage the travel alone I'd be lucky if I got him to a vet alive.

He is almost gone sadly I've had to leave the room because I couldn't sit with him any more. I don't like watching animals die. Maybe the pet shop will let me exchange him for another. The other two budgies were from the same cage in the pet shop and are doing fine hopefully they will be ok.

.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

While the forums are international most staff are in other time zones and cannot be on the forums at all times. I'm sorry to hear about the illness of your new budgie. If you noticed he was getting sick, it would have been better to consult a vet earlier rather than letting him suffer, since you already knew that budgies hide illnesses. 

Usually pet stores have to compensate people when they sell them sick birds, I hope that is the case with you! 

Please let us know how things turn out. Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through the links above please be sure to do so as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes 👋


----------

